# The other woman: Histrionic Personality Type



## confused334 (May 7, 2011)

Anyone have a Histrionic Personality type rock your marriage?


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you wanting to know if people have that disorder? Or if sometimes people display that type of behavior? Because having those traits and acting that way on an occassion wouldn't mean that person is in fact Histrionic.

In other words, if they acted that way ALL the time in ALL relationships, then yes they might have the disorder. On an occassion, probably not so much.


----------

